
Venezuela's largest bank opens up petro cryptocurrency wallet registrations - euphemized
https://decrypt.co/9120/venezuela-largest-bank-opens-up-petro-cryptocurrency-wallet-registrations
======
nicky19890202
This is the beginning of virtual currency, and there should be more and more
in the future.

------
ag743
Think this will be successful?

